# wiring diagram for mk4 depo Golf install ??



## 91rss (May 29, 2004)

Bought a set without a set so if anyone has one to review it, I'd appreciate it, thanks


----------



## VDubberGolfGirl (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: wiring diagram for mk4 depo Golf install ?? (91rss)*

free bump cuz i need the info too LOL


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: wiring diagram for mk4 depo Golf install ?? (VDubberGolfGirl)*

This DEPO USA site that I posted up on the other thread should get you going in the right direction.
I believe I saw phone numbers and emails on that site.

Good luck.


----------



## 91rss (May 29, 2004)

they cam back useless, but I did some looking, and the lever on the side of the projector moves a plate to change patterns. Not sure what the white knob inside does..


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: wiring diagram for mk4 depo Golf install ?? (91rss)*

What's your question? Don't they have the standard 10-position connector that plugs into the cars wiring harness?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: wiring diagram for mk4 depo Golf install ?? (91rss)*

they are plug and plug. 
Except the fog lights. You need to buy or make a harness & buy a euroswitch


----------



## 91rss (May 29, 2004)

I got a Cd from ebay, so I'll have a look. I'm also looking into the the louver inside the projector and I'll see if the V and L settings are beam patterns. not sure about the white knob beside the fog yet..


----------

